
Google Is Said to Plan Payment Test in New York, San Francisco - profitbaron
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2011-03-15/google-is-said-to-ready-payment-test-in-new-york-san-francisco.html?cmpid=yhoo
======
michaelpinto
The idea of anybody destroying PayPal (Google, Apple, Amazon or even Facebook)
makes me giddy: I'm surprised that it hasn't already been done...

